# UNIVERSIDAD DE SAN MARCOS y UNIVERSIDAD CATOLICA VISIÒN ARQUITECTÒNICA EN EDUCACIÒN



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Es bien complicado hacer una comparación entre ambas*

Una es estatal y la otra privada...de entrada,eso significa dos mundos distintos... sobretodo en Lima....lamentablemente lo es... 
En cuanto a infraestructura,ambas están bien pasables.. puede ser que La Católica tenga detalles "más elaborados ó costosos",pero a fin de cuentas lo que interesa de una universidad es la enseñanza que imparte y no si hay màs flores en sus jardínes...de todos modos,ambas universidades las veo bastante aceptables en infraestructura...a fin de cuentas,el "quid" del "versus" es por infraestructura .... De mi parte,yo orgullosìsimo que tengamos en Lima una muy buen universidad estatal y otra muy buena privada...sin desmerecer a las demás universidades...


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

opinion said:


> SAN MARCOS, en todo aspecto es muy superior a la Universidad Católica y a todas las demás. En el mundo en materia de Universidades es la Universidad de San Marcos la que tiene mayor peso.
> Lamentablemente paso una etapa de crisis, pero ya se superó y su nivel académico y arquitectónico es de los mejores, no solo a nivel Perú sino Internacional.


La PUCP es la mas valorada a nivel internacional en el Peru, es la que tiene mayor nivel academico (compartimos profesores), mejor presupuesto y sobre todo arrastramos a la UNMSM en infraestructura. Pero uds tienen otras facultades, no compartimos tantas facultades en si, pero no creo que en todo aspecto nos supere, eso es un chiste .


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

opinion said:


> SAN MARCOS, en todo aspecto es muy superior a la Universidad Católica y a todas las demás. En el mundo en materia de Universidades es la Universidad de San Marcos la que tiene mayor peso.
> Lamentablemente paso una etapa de crisis, pero ya se superó y su nivel académico y arquitectónico es de los mejores, no solo a nivel Perú sino Internacional.


Ubicate jajaja. Es lo unico que te puedo decir. Quizas otro te corrija .


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

pedro1011 said:


> *En realidad, ésta es una elección, más que un versus.* En todo caso, si se trata de respetar las normas, pido a un moderador que cambie el "versus" por "o la".


O sea, ni lo uno ni lo otro sino todo lo contrario? :nuts:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Ven por qué no se permiten threads VS? 

Se los dije.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

opinion said:


> Mundo Académico, Mundo Arquitéctonico; en el aspecto Universitario. y como corolario es la Decana de Amèrica.


Será la más antigua pero no la mejor


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Bueno, yo voto por la católica


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Al final esto sera todo un bolondron y todos terminaran super polarizados lanzandose weas entre unos y otros. en fin... J_Block terminara teniendo la razon.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Por las fotos que se han mostrado.. creo que la PUCP se la lleva por un 9 a 7.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

bah...Las dos son comunistas. :jk: Me quedo con la Pacífico y la de Lima. Pero entre las dos me gusta más la Católica.


----------



## palexisls (Sep 9, 2006)

Juan1912 said:


> Será la más antigua pero no la mejor


curiosamente, la universidad mas antigua de america no es san marcos.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

creo que es la segunda si no me equivoco, nose si la primera es de algun lugar de mexico o centroamerica........ la cosa es que eso no cuenta y en todo caso de ser por unos cuantos años ya en si, son bien viejas....


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Sugiero que en vez de discutir, posteen fotos, las mejores de ambas universidades y la critica se centre en arquitectura en todos sus aspectos, para que esto no pase al jiron..... porque hasta ahora de arquitectura no tocan nada.......


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

J Block said:


> Ven por qué no se permiten threads VS?
> 
> Se los dije.


You`re righttt¡¡¡¡


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

palexisls said:


> curiosamente, la universidad mas antigua de america no es san marcos.


Entonces ni eso


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

^^
Si es la mas antigua, porque fue la primera en ser aceptada por Real cedula.

Sebas, esa bromita se la tomo en serio una amiga de la UDEP jajaja, la pobre chica era normal y ahora la han vuelto una Opus dei, que desagradable.


----------



## palexisls (Sep 9, 2006)

Imanolsoliman said:


> ^^
> Si es la mas antigua, porque fue la primera en ser aceptada por Real cedula.


una cosa es "la mas antigua" y otra cosa es "la mas mas antigua aceptada por real cedula".

sino hubiese diferencia, muchisimas universidades europeas contadas entre las "mas antiguas" no se considerarian como tal (porq el criterio para establecer su antiguedad no es, ni esta limitado a real cedula ni equivalente legal), sin embargo se consideran asi. 
y eso es, porq las bulas papales tambien cuentan.


----------



## opinion (Sep 14, 2006)

Bueno la Universidad Decana de América es peruana, una de las Universidades mas Prestigiosas y Conocidas a nivel Mundial es peruana. 
Otras que dicen tienen mayor prestigio, en el exterior ni siquiera saben que existen, es así de penoso, pero es la verdad.
A nivel nacional cual creen que es la Universidad con mayor y mejor infraestructura, la de mayor producción científica en todas las areas, la Universidad con mayor libertad en pensamiento y desarrollo de análisis?
Saben donde han sido formados los Cuadros Ejecuivos de las Empresas mas exitosas tanto Gubernamentales como Privadas? .
Tienen interesantes temas para investigar.


----------



## palexisls (Sep 9, 2006)

opinion said:


> Bueno la Universidad Decana de América es peruana, una de las Universidades mas Prestigiosas y Conocidas a nivel Mundial es peruana.
> Otras que dicen tienen mayor prestigio, en el exterior ni siquiera saben que existen, es así de penoso, pero es la verdad.
> A nivel nacional cual creen que es la Universidad con mayor y mejor infraestructura, la de mayor producción científica en todas las areas, la Universidad con mayor libertad en pensamiento y desarrollo de análisis?


podrias citar q fuente dice q _"una de las Universidades mas Prestigiosas y Conocidas a nivel Mundial es peruana"_... eso de "mas prestigiosas y conocidas a nivel mundial" es una camiseta bien grande ah.



> Saben donde han sido formados los Cuadros Ejecuivos de las Empresas mas exitosas tanto Gubernamentales como Privadas?


en la actualidad o hace 50 años? 
cuantos sanmarquinos menores de 40 años en alguna mesa de directorio de algun negocio grande local hay???? 
hay gente q es genial por merito propio a pesar de la adversidad. eso no solo significa q son "grandes gracias a", sino "grandes a pesar de".


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Opinion si que es un Sanmarquino de corazon jajajaja.

Y sobre lo de la universidad, es la mas antigua, porque fue fundada, pero no basta con ser fundada, si no con FUNCIONAR, es decir, la universidad que no era reconocida, no podia funcionar y la primera en ser aceptada fue la de Lima, luego la de Cd. de Mexico, es decir, eran las unicas que FUNCIONABAN, para que quiero una universidad fundada, si no podia funcionar .
Y la PUCP tiene mayor infraestructura, conozco las dos universidades, y lo puedo afirmar al 100%, pero si no estubiera de mal humor no me tomaria el tiempo de contestarles jajaja, es que esta discusion va a terminar muy muy mal, con muertos y heridos....


----------

